# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  كيف ينفذ الحكم  بالتغريب؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كيفية تنفيذ الحكم بالتغريبصدر عن سعادة رئيس القضاء السوداني منشورا قضائيا عن كيفية تنفيذ حكم التغريب .. ورد في ما يلي :

لقد تلاحظ من خلال الإطلاع علي محاضر المحاكمات الجنائية والتقارير الواردة إلينا من سلطات السجون , أن قضاة المحاكم الجنائية يخطئون في كيفية تنفيذ أحكام التغريب وهو خطأ مردة عدم الفهم السليم لنصوص القانون المتعلقة بتلك العقوبة .. عليه ولضمان تنفيذ أحكام القانون تنفيذا سليما رأينا أن نتناول بالشرح عقوبة التغريب مع توضيح كيفية توقيعها وتنفيذها .
أن التغريب وفق الفصل الأول من الباب الرابع من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م المادة 33 (2) منه يعني قانونا " تحديد إقامة الجاني بعيدا عن منطقة ارتكاب الجريمة " وهي عقوبة توقع في الحالات الآتية :-
أولا :
1- تكون عقوبة أصلية – إذا اختارتها المحكمة – توقع علي المدان غير المحصن – الذكر – وهي عقوبة جوازية لا يشترط في الجاني أن يكون قد بلغ السبعين عاما ولكن يجب أن لا تتعدي العقوبة العام الواحد ( المادة 146(2) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ) .
2- في حالة الجاني الذي بلغ سن السبعين عند الإدانة .
في هاتين الحالتين (1) و (2) تختص محكمة الجنايات بتوقيع عقوبة التغريب ابتداء .
ثانيا :
في حالة بلوغ المحكوم عليه بالسجن سن السبعين عاما هنا يكون التغريب عقوبة بديلة للمدة المتبقية من عقوبة الســـجن المحـــكوم بها ,
( المادة 33 (4) من القانون الجنائي 1991م ) , في هذه الحالة يقع علي عاتق سلطات السجون واجب إحالة المحكوم عليهم إلي المحاكم الجنائية التي أصدرت الحكم حتى يتسنى لها تحديد قيود وضع الشيخ تحت مراقبة الشرطة , إذ أن ذلك التحديد تختص به المحاكم دون غيرها من الجهات العدلية ( المادة 196 (3) مقروءة مع المادة 122 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م ) .
ثالثا :
إذا كان المحكوم عليه بالإعدام – في غير جرائم الحدود والقصاص – قد بلغ سن السبعين عاما قبل التنفيذ , فعلي مدير السجن إيقاف التنفيذ وإبلاغ رئيس القضاء – بأعجل ما يمكن – لعرضه علي المحكمة العليا للنظر في تعديل العقوبة ( المادة 193 (1) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م ) هذه الحالة هي الوحيدة التي تختص فيها المحكمة العليا بتحديد عقوبة التغريب وفق الشروط الواردة في المادة (122) من القانون نفسه والتي تراها مناسبة , وفي الحالات الثلاث المذكورة فان التغريب يعتبر إما عقوبة أصلية كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمدان غير المحصن الذكر , أو بديلة لعقوبة السجن أو الإعدام في الجرائم التعزيرية .
عليه وعملا لنص المادة (11) من لائحة تنظيم العمل القضائي لسنة 1996م والمادة (212) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م أوجه كافة المحاكم وسلطات السجون الالتزام بالاتي :-
1- إذا كان واضحا من محضر المحاكمة أن المحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن سوف يبلغ السبعين عاما في أثناء فترة سريان العقوبة , فيجب أن يتضمن أمر سجنه توجيها بإعادته إلي المحكمة نفسها بمجرد بلوغه تلك السن حتى يتسنى لها الحكم عليه بعقوبة التغريب لمل تبقي من مدة عقوبة السجن .
2- علي مدير السجن إبلاغ المحاكم بحالات المحكوم عليهم بالسجن الذين بلغوا سن السبعين عاما حتى يتسنى لها تحديد وضعهم تحت مراقبة الشرطة , وفي حالة انطباق نص المادة 193 (1) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م يكون الإبلاغ إلي رئيس القضاء .
3- يتم إرسال المحكوم عليه بعقوبة التغريب في كل الأحوال إلي الشرطة وفق الأنموذج القضائي المرفق .
كما نوجه المحاكم إلي ضرورة التحقق من وجود مؤسسة للإصلاح والرعاية الاجتماعية في الولاية قبل إعمال سلطاتها في المادة 48 (ج) من القانون الجنائي 1991م .
*

----------

